
Amazon Apologizes for Shipping 10k Copies of Comey’s Book to White House - djug
https://www.newyorker.com/humor/borowitz-report/amazon-apologizes-for-shipping-ten-thousand-copies-of-comeys-book-to-white-house/amp
======
matt_the_bass
FYI this is an article from a SATIRE column. All the articles in that column
are in jest.

Though how great would it be if bezos’ Comments from the article were true!

------
mtgx
PR stunt to promote Comey's book?

